# Bill Hays Hathcok Target Sniper In Bronze



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I got a package from Bill Hays, so I opened up the package and saw a beautiful cast bronze slingshot in it. Also he included a extra band set and some free ammo. It is very polished bronze and looks amazing. It fits my hand like a glove and is a very accurate gangster shooter. I really love it and can't wait to shoot more with it. Thanks Bill!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE A PIECE OF JEWELRY=FINE JEWELRY=NICE JEWELRY


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Dan, that's a keeper for life.

I've been fortunate enough to find several. Glad you found one of yours.

Excellent purchase.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bugar said:


> LOOKS LIKE A PIECE OF JEWELRY=FINE JEWELRY=NICE JEWELRY


Yup, One heavy piece of sling bling.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good on you Man!
Seeing your hand holding it, it looks like it _should_ fit you just about perfect.

Have fun, and good shootin'!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking frame Bud! I know Dan will have a blast shooting it. I love the "Sling Bling" Ray!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gyes i had fun making it blood swet and well you know the rest







just so glad bills let it go to a good home have fun


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Yesterday afternoon I got a package from Bill Hays, so I opened up the package and saw a beautiful cast bronze slingshot in it. Also he included a extra band set and some free ammo. It is very polished bronze and looks amazing. It fits my hand like a glove and is a very accurate gangster shooter. I really love it and can't wait to shoot more with it. Thanks Bill!


Sigh...
Someday! But mine will have the Universal forks.
Congrats on your awesome slingshot! If it shoots half as good as it looks you should hit everything you aim at.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work on the slingshot. You really should be proud to own it !


----------



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Dan !! I got my BRONZE PREDATOR,,today,, Man does it shoot GREAT,,WOW!! you talk about accurate! I Love it,,,you was right,,my friend!! (SLINGSHOOTER1953) GREG


----------

